# Sunt testat



## 盲人瞎馬

When romanians say things like "sunt testat", how do they pronounced the sun*t t*estat part? Is it a double tap with the tongue, each one for each T or is it a glottal stop?


----------



## danielstan

Double tap with the tongue.
So we are pronouncing these as 2 separate words.


----------



## irinet

I am pretty sure that there's more like a long tap. It may vary from one speaker to another, or one region to another, though.


----------



## farscape

Two separate words unless *irinet* is thinking of "sun' testat", which means two separate words still.


----------



## irinet

Yes, that's exactly the way I say it😄.


----------

